# Steelhead @ Salmon trip



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey yall
I am currently planning my 2nd annual salmon michigan trip to Betsie river.
When I plan a trip I usually do a ton of research on the places I go to fish.
I will be staying at the Vacation trailer park and campgrond for the second time. I loved it their last year, it was clean and had a good amount of members water to fish. I found that my new personal fav tecnique for kings is skein/ egg sacks under a bobber. Alot ..I mean 80 percent of the fisherman I saw were snagging which I thought was crappy. Especially when your trying to fish legit. September cant come soon enough... Steelhead is just around the corner ..

CANT WAIT!!!!!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

the problem is.... salmon seldom bite when spawning. so most of the catching is indeed snagging. even if its done unknowingly.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Patricio said:


> the problem is.... salmon seldom bite when spawning. so most of the catching is indeed snagging. even if its done unknowingly.


Valid point... but its one thing to snag and know you are while fighting the salmon and break it off or still fight it to death and than put it on the stringer. that was what I encountered ...
When I fly fish for salmon and I snag one as soon as I know its snagged I hold my fly line until the fish breaks off .... 
Its my understanding that when fishing skein or eggsacks under a float its more than likely a legit hookup. Especialy when their frsh


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Why would one fly fish for salmon and purposefully break them off after being snagged?

Everyone knows people fly fish just so they can snag more fish!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

fishman said:


> why would one fly fish for salmon and purposefully break them off after being snagged?
> 
> Everyone knows people fly fish just so they can snag more fish!


no comment


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

salmon king said:


> no comment


ignore him. inferiority complexes often manifest themselves in a lashing out at their betters.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Patricio said:


> the problem is.... salmon seldom bite when spawning. so most of the catching is indeed snagging. even if its done unknowingly.


That is true from what I've heard. However, last year during the run I used a crank and got one in the mouth which later got off. I missed probably at least 10 that bit on skein while only actually catching 1. I would've got 3 but one ran till there was no line on light tacke and another or 2 just popped off.

The bite was more furious than steelhead alley.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Patricio said:


> ignore him. inferiority complexes often manifest themselves in a lashing out at their betters.


That was the nicest thing any ones ever said to me,.......
on this site


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey Lundfish your from michigan.. Which river did ya salmon fish on?
Where you casting plugs from a lund


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I have primary residence in OH. Cabin near Munising in the UP. Friends in T.C.

I have a Lund but that's mostly for Lake Erie western basin.

I fish lots of rivers in the UP. One main one for salmon. PM me if you would like more info


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

All my fall Salmon fishing is done in NY. Fly fish only. 1 out of three are snagged.
Release them back to the water or the big boys break me off.
Can tell you I have never seen a fly fisherman keep a snagged Salmon or a spin fisherman for that matter..
I know it happens, I'm not that damn stupid but I have never seen it.
Not worth the ticket and court time.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

The deep dark secret of fly fishermen is out


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Fishing report sept 1st - we just got our rods, tents ,and numerous munchies( no im not a pot head) ready to go in the ford f 150 delorian xtra cab.AS we take off into the future we come across strange things such as michigan fans cryingand causing chaos over their wolverienes losing to alabama , the lions going back to their usual bad yearand michigan st beating boise st. AS we cross the portal from sept 1st to sept 4th we notice something odd about the betsie.. What the coho!!!! No water , No rain, Hardly any salmon .. fudge this stinks well you cant always get what you want... report sept 7th no salmon but on the way home we picked up a good feril rodent of a friend.. He is a true steelheadand has a nose for the fish. When you see him slaying big steel you will know it... Believe it heres his pick


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

steels soon, salmon snaggin sooner, see you all at franks once the ice breaks


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah I was at one of my salmon rivers wayyyyyyyy North and saw some and one caught in the river. There are steelhead in the river there too.

I tried spawn bags, skein, spoons, cranks, floating, bottom bouncing, just no flies. I caught a smallmouth bottom bouncing a spawn bag. I had a pink hit and I missed it.

What was weird was around sunset the wind just stopped. There is an area that is around 3-4 feet deep with slow current and it's good sized. Fish cruise the area and hold behind rocks. Anyway, I was casting spoons and I would see a huge wave behind but no take. This happened a LOT. I would see them jump but no takers!

I was hoping to get some that were still silver but when I go in a few weeks they'll probably be dark and no good to eat. Good to smoke and good for eggs I guess!


----------

